# Where are the 12 speakers?



## philboyj (Sep 16, 2004)

When I sit in the back seat of my Phaeton, all the sound/music seems to be coming from the front - no speakers behind me to simulate the surround sound effect. I have the upgraded sound package with apparently 12 speakers - but could not find them all








Three speakers on each front door and two each on each rear door makes it 10 total. Where are the other two? Any ideas guys?
I am begining to wonder if two of my speakers were not properly connected or something.


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Where are the 12 speakers? (philboyj)*

I noticed that most of the sound is geared towards the front of the car. I did adjust fade and at 50/50, it is really biased to the front. I actually spoke to Phaeton Customer Service and they said this is the way it is set up. Not sure about all the speaker locations, though. I would like to know as well.


----------



## philboyj (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Where are the 12 speakers? (sjd9346)*

I am glad that there is someone else with my same question.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

I don't think there are speakers on the back, no VW has those and yes, like in other VWs, the sound is programed more for the driver's ears.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_I don't think there are speakers on the back, no VW has those and yes, like in other VWs, the sound is programed more for the driver's ears.

Huh, every VW has rear speakers. Both of my current cars have them. If you adjust the fade to rear only you should be able to get a good idea where the speakers are. Also, usually companies include a subwoofer as a speaker. Not sure if the phaeton comes with one, but many times this speaker is hidden in the trunk. They also could have hidden speakers in the rear deck of the car. Open the trunk and look up at the deck to see what is there. 
Just some suggestions.
Edit: You can also change the balance, with the fade to better localize where the speakers are on a given side. 


_Modified by 6cylVWguy at 2:48 PM 9-27-2004_


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Where are the 12 speakers? (philboyj)*

There are 4 Speakers in each of the front doors, and 2 in each of the back doors...Surround, Jazz, Out Door, etc. are all created electronically, hence the term "Digital Sound Processing"...








And they are Blaupunkt...


_Modified by vwguild at 6:15 PM 9-28-2004_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Where are the 12 speakers? (philboyj)*

Phil:
Here are two diagrams that show the difference between the 8 channel (10 speaker) audio system and the 12 channel (12 speaker) audio system.
The additional 2 speakers in the cars with the upgraded *9VE* High-End 270 watt audio system are located behind the speaker covers that are immediately in front of the driver and front passenger inside door release handles. All Phaetons have these speaker grilles, but there are only speakers installed behind them in the cars with the *9VE* option code sound system.
There are two easy ways to determine if the car has the standard or the upgraded audio system:
1) Look on the build sticker. There is a build sticker in the owner's manual, on the inside front cover of book 1.1, 'Maintenance'. There is also a build sticker in the well where the spare tire is kept, at the right rear corner. If the car has the High-End 270 watt audio system, the production code *9VE* will appear on these stickers.
2) Press the AUDIO button on the infotainment system. Look in the upper left corner of the screen. If the word 'Loudness' appears there, it is the standard audio system. If the abbreviation 'DSP' appears in the upper left, it is the upgraded audio system. The upgraded audio system will also display the word 'Loudness', but it will be over on the right side of the screen, not in the upper left position.
Michael
*Components - 8 Channel, 10 Speaker Standard Sound System*








*Components - 12 Channel, 12 Speaker Upgraded Sound System*


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Where are the 12 speakers? (PanEuropean)*

Kind of like what I said...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Where are the 12 speakers? (vwguild)*

For sure, I didn't mean to suggest in any way that you were wrong. I just tripped across the diagrams the other day, and thought they would be useful for others.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Where are the 12 speakers? (PanEuropean)*

Here's a picture that shows where the additional two speakers are in the Phaetons with the 12 speaker sound system (the 270 watt sound system).
Phaetons that have the 10 speaker sound system (the basic sound system) still have these two speaker grilles, but there is no speaker mounted behind them.
The quickest and easiest way to determine if the Phaeton has the upgraded sound system is to look at the vehicle build sticker - which can be found in either the owner manual, or in the spare tire well - and look for the production code '*9VE*'. If it is not convenient to look at the sticker, then press the 'AUDIO' button on the infotainment system, and look for the presence of a softkey labeled '*DSP*' (digital signal processor) in the upper left corner of the screen. 
Michael
*Location of the two additional speakers*








*Infotainment Display - Phaeton with 12/12 (270 watt) Sound System*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Where are the 12 speakers? (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* related post - Where are the subwoofers?
Michael


----------



## PhirstVW (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Where are the 12 speakers? (PanEuropean)*

Please re-host the pictures.
Jim


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Where are the 12 speakers? (PhirstVW)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Article about the 270-Watt Phaeton 9VE Sound System*

I just unearthed a blog entry from August 2004 with a great writeup of the 9VE sound system, on the website LA Audiophile. The section of the article specific to the Phaeton:
"Option 9VE (which adds a mere $1,000 to the Phaeton) gets you a mega-watt audio system that includes 13 speakers (including subwoofer), 12-channel amplification, and digital sound processing (DSP) with seven adjustable hallway modes. All of this is wrapped in the heaviest, most structurally rigid cabin available in a luxury car under $100,000. The result is, arguably, the best-sounding factory audio system on the planet.
While the Lexus-Mark Levinson and Acura-ELS systems opt for a low-coloration, honest sound, the Phaeton's No. 9VE system shamelessly goes for the jugular - i.e., it sets out to sonically blow you away. This is particularly evident in surround mode, where the sounds from top to bottom are immaculately free from distortion and presented with staggering three-dimensionality.
The sound is remarkably similar to a good DTS (Digital Theater System) set up, in that it is squeaky clean to the point of being hyper-realistic. Some audiophiles may prefer the more natural (albeit less spectacular) systems in the Lexus and Acura vehicles. However, the Phaeton shows what the state-of-the-art can render in a factory sound system. "


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Article about the 270-Watt Phaeton 9VE Sound System (HunterST)*

There is a factual error in that story. The DSP sound system (the upgraded sound system) has 12 speakers. There is no subwoofer.
Michael


----------



## ShkdByPhtn (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Article about the 270-Watt Phaeton 9VE Sound System (PanEuropean)*

Has anyone replaced any of the speakers in their Phaeton? I suspect I may have one blown in the left front speaker section (driver door). Once in a while I will hear a rattle during some bass ranges. I typically only hear it on FM radio rather than when playing a CD. I have the upgraded 270 watt system. Thanks for any thoughts.
David


----------



## trondsv8 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello all
I have recently replaced both bass speakers in the front doors, after experienced the sound David describes. 
When someone on the radio played string bas it sounded terrible, like some loose pergament papir in the speaker. 
After replacement the good sound is back, and my favorite place to listen to music


----------



## ShkdByPhtn (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: (trondsv8)*

Thanks for your thoughts. Can you tell me if you did it yourself and if it was simple to do? Also, where did you locate the replacements? Thanks again.
David


----------



## DeeJay63 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Wondering*

I have the same questions on my speakers. I dont hear a sound coming out of 2 of my front door spkrs.
Like the ones on the diagram below (Circular ones). Also looking for a manual for the car. If anyone has one they would like to sell let me know.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

There are 8 speakers in the front of the car and 4 in the rear. In the front: The "A" pillar has a high frequency speaker......the obvious speaker in the wood trim door handle area is a mid-freq. The lower half of the car door has two speakers.........a low/mid freq speaker and behind it is a low freq. That's 4 speakers per side or 8 total in the front. In the back: at the handle, is a mid-freq identical to the ones in the front........ on the lower door is a low freq. That's two per rear door for a total of 4 in the back. This information is on page 70 of the 2006 sales brochure. Hope that explains the "balance" of sound. (This information is for the 270 watt system that is standard on the W12)

Bob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

DeeJay63 said:


> I have the same questions on my speakers. I dont hear a sound coming out of 2 of my front door speakers... Like the ones on the diagram below (Circular ones).


All Phaetons have small circular speaker grilles embedded in the wood trim of the two front doors, very close to the door handle on the inside of the door. But, only Phaetons with the 12 channel audio system (the upgraded 270 watt audio system) actually have speakers behind those perfectly round grilles. Phaetons with the 'base' 8 channel, 10 speaker system do not have any speakers installed behind those two grilles.

See post #10 above for further information.

Michael


----------



## DeeJay63 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Speakers*

Does that mean I only have 8 working speakers then?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Uh, no, I count 10 speakers in the diagram I referenced above, which I have reproduced below to save you the trouble of having to scroll up a few posts and read it there.

You have 8 channels of sound, but those channels are delivered through 10 speakers.

*Components - 8 Channel, 10 Speaker Standard Sound System*


----------



## Heizoelrenner (Feb 16, 2011)

What has to be done to make an 8 Speaker System to an 12 Speaker System ? Just add the 4 Speakers in the doors and change the controlunit ( where is it ) and get other software to the ZAB ?


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Heizoelrenner said:


> What has to be done to make an 8 Speaker System to an 12 Speaker System ? Just add the 4 Speakers in the doors and change the controlunit ( where is it ) and get other software to the ZAB ?


Well, for a start, you need the 12 channel DSP amplifier, which is controller 3D0 035 466, where your controller has part number 3D0 035 465. Where the DSP amplifier is installed in the left rear of the car, buried behind the convenience battery, a fuse panel wire looms and other controllers, the 8-channel amplifier is most likely installed at the opposite side, that is when the car was manufactured in July 2003 or later.
Then you need 4 extra speakers, if the other 8 are not any different. 
But the most worrying part is the wiring. The different color coding of the two controller connectors(gray and green for the standard system and 2x black for the upgrade sound system), reveals that there the DSP needs a different wire loom. If this is at all available, it will be a lot of work to install it, not to mention the removal of the original wire loom.
Looks like a big project to me.
Willem


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

WillemBal said:


> ...But the most worrying part is the wiring. The different color coding of the two controller connectors (gray and green for the standard system and 2x black for the upgrade sound system), reveals that there the DSP needs a different wire loom.


Willem hit the nail on the head - the wiring harness for the cars with the 12/12 audio system is completely different from the wiring harness for the cars with the 8/10 audio system.

We (the forum gang) investigated the possibility of retrofitting a 12/12 way back in 2005 - we went so far as to actually visit the factory in Dresden and talk to the electronics specialists there. The need to completely replace the wiring harness killed the idea completely. Not only is the wiring harness staggeringly expensive, the amount of dis-assembly that would have to be done is just beyond belief - all the seats, carpets, etc. would have to come out, all the door panels would have to be removed, etc.

I carried out a partial wiring harness replacement many years ago when I retrofitted a TV Tuner to my Phaeton. It was a huge job, not something I would ever attempt again or something I would recommend to anyone else, and that was a much smaller job than an audio system retrofit would be. There is a write-up with a few pictures here: Retrofitting a Television Tuner.

Michael


----------



## striimii (Sep 3, 2012)

Please rehost images  I'm trying to find my 12 speakers too.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, these two folk know more about it than most! 

In the front doors you can see the _bass _and _mid-range bass_ speakers next to Michael's hand. The small _mid-tone_ speaker lives in the trim under the window glass. 

There is a _bass _speaker in the rear door and another _mid-tone_ higher up. 

The _treble_ speakers are in the A pillars each side of the windscreen. 

That's 12. 

Cheers, 
Chris 


_Willem and Michael explore a disconnection_


----------



## striimii (Sep 3, 2012)

I have that 9VE option with 12 speakers, but I have only one (big) speakers in front doors, and can't find anything in front pillars.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Paximus said:


> The _treble_ speakers are in the A pillars each side of the windscreen.


 Hi Chris: 

Although the treble speakers _appear _to be part of the A pillar when the front doors are closed, I believe that they are actually located in the forward-most portion of the front door assembly - just ahead of the leading edge of the glass side window. 

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I must actually look at my car with my eyes one day...  

Chris


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

*Part number needed for rear door speaker*

My P is getting a door scratch/ding repaired next week and I will be wanting to replace the blown speaker next to the interior read door handle on the passenger side.

Could someone please provide that part number so I can get it ordered?

TIA,
Geiger


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Geiger,

Your profile doesn't say which country you are in - but I guess the passenger side is the right?

Is it the small 12-channel DSP speaker under the window glass (not fitted in the 8-channel sound system), or one of the pair at foot level? The former also needs the trim colour.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

I need the small speaker near the door open lever below the glass. It looks like the one earlier in the thread shown here - http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/ExtraSpeaker.jpg


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

GeigerVW said:


> I need the small speaker near the door open lever below the glass. It looks like the one earlier in the thread shown here - http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/ExtraSpeaker.jpg


I think it is what is shown here, but I do not speak German - http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-PHAETON-L...utsprecher&hash=item3a6e3133ce#ht_2099wt_1163

Or it could be this as the dealer told me and I had to buy the entire trim piece and he would need to know the wood type - http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Phaeton-H...autsprecher&hash=item416d4691f5#ht_500wt_1414

But again I do not know what it is saying in German and if these are for front or rear?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The part number stamped on the bare speaker you linked to isn't available from VW on its own, only with a lot of trim stuff attached under a different number, so it's hard to tell whether it's the one in the triangular grille or the one in the door handles.

In the case of the front door one in the black triangular grille it comes complete with the whole of the top frame trim surrounding the glass. I suspect that the individual speaker listed is one of those.

The door handle ones come complete with the 'window sill' wood veneer trim. These are not fitted in 8-channel sound option cars, the four speaker grilles have nothing installed behind them.

Sorry not to help much.

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

PS - Google Chrome browser auto-translates ebay.de and allegro.pl, or you can select 'Translate' from Google's menu and paste the link if your device doesn't run Chrome.

Chris


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

Chris,

Thanks for the help. The part number for the entire assembly is 3D7-867-102-8X3 but I really just need the speaker itself. The price for the whole assembly is over $300! 

I am hesitant to remove the door panel to see if there is a unique part number on the back of the speaker as I do not want to mess up anything, but I am curious to see how the speaker is attached to the trim piece. I am thinking it is a turn and lock mounting or perhaps some really strong glue.

I contacted VW's current speaker supplier, Dynaudio, but they said their agreement with VW prevents them from dealing with my directly.

At the very least I will disconnect the offending speaker as the static can get quite annoying with listening to AM talk radio or anything with violins.

If any member with the 12 speaker system is planning to remove their rear door panel, I would really appreciate if you could take a look and help me.

Thanks all,
Geiger


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

Paximus said:


> PS - Google Chrome browser auto-translates ebay.de and allegro.pl, or you can select 'Translate' from Google's menu and paste the link if your device doesn't run Chrome.
> 
> Chris


Chris,

I use chrome but on the ebay.de site, it only tranlates the ebay-created wording and the useful words in the ads are not translated. Thank you for the advice.

Geiger


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Geiger,

I found a photo of the reverse of the triangular grille, it confirms that the individual speaker 3D0 035 411L is the one in that place. Of course, it may or may not be the same one on the door opener trim, probably not.

There's a low-ish cost pair of trims here, but I can't see if there's any speakers on them.

Chris


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

Paximus said:


> Hi Geiger,
> 
> I found a photo of the reverse of the triangular grille, it confirms that the individual speaker 3D0 035 411L is the one in that place. Of course, it may or may not be the same one on the door opener trim, probably not.
> 
> ...


I got it apart and the number is 3d0035411j

Only ones I can find are in in the Fatherland.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Just to confirm, the speaker in the door handle assembly is the same part number as the one I mentioned from the triangular grille?

That's interesting, audi-wise.

Chris


----------



## wetsiderkg (Dec 28, 2012)

It would be helpful if someone could post all the part numbers in a blown view.

Anyone know?

I have to go to the dealer next week to replace a speaker and really don't want to take it too hard on the chin.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

For the 8-channel sound:

(1) = 3D0 035 454E (bass front)
(2) = 3D0 035 454C (bass rear)
(3) = 3D0 035 453A (mid)
(4) = part of front door quarter trim (treble)
(5) = part of front door window ledge trim (mid) - listed but not normally fitted


For the 12-channel sound (having DSP as a menu choice in the central screen) :

(1) = 3D0 035 454D (bass front)
(2) = 3D0 035 454A (bass rear)
(3) = 3D0 035 453 (mid)
(4) = part of front door quarter trim (treble)
(5) = part of front door window ledge trim (mid)
(6) = part of rear door window ledge trim (mid)


Items (4), (5) and (6) are built-in to trim sections having a lot of colour and/or veneer choices. However, Geiger's post above says that the speaker units themselves actually all have part no. 3D0 035 411J, although the drawings of some of them look different.

Chris


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*No Sub*

So there is no sub. It looks like the amps are in the back, would it be easy to add a sub and tap one of the amps?

Ernie O.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Ernie,

There are a few discussions on fitting a subwoofer to a Phaeton in some of the posts shown in this search. Especially look for the urls that have 'Phaeton' as the last item since, although some of the others might be of interest, only the Phaeton ones are specifically posted in this forum.

I hope that helps.

Chris


----------



## Gcarr (Mar 29, 2016)

*upgrade code*

i have code 9vi,(9VI = Digital sound package) whats the difference between that and 9ve? 
do i have the upgraded system or not?


----------



## RocketVol (Oct 7, 2014)

There are several ways to tell which one you have. The easy way is to see if you have the "DSP' selection available on the audio screen, it should be in the upper left I believe. When you select that option you should get a list of different sound modes. If you have that then you have the upgraded system, if not you have the base audio. Another way is to remove the storage compartment on the right side that gets you access to the starter battery. The amp is mounted vertically behind the battery with 2 connectors on top. If both of the connectors (from the harness side) are black then you have the upgraded system. If one is green and one grey then it is the base system.

The difference between the two is:
Base system: 190W analog amp, 10 speakers, higher range on bass speakers in front and rear doors, no small midrange speakers in round grill on front door panel
Upgrade system: 270w digital amp with DSP sound modes, 12 speakers, lower frequency range on front and rear door bass speakers, small 12 ohm mid range speakers in front doors


I upgraded the base system to the digital system on in my 04 about a year ago and the difference is amazing. And it is not that hard of a job, 90% of the wiring is already there.

Below is a picture of the base amp before I changed it. You can see the color of the connectors at the top. Also if you look close at the part number on the amp (right under the bar code), the base system will end in "465" while the digital upgrade will end in "466"

Hope this helps










John


----------



## Elijah W (Mar 5, 2021)

philboyj said:


> When I sit in the back seat of my Phaeton, all the sound/music seems to be coming from the front - no speakers behind me to simulate the surround sound effect. I have the upgraded sound package with apparently 12 speakers - but could not find them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theres speakers in ur dashboard


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

Elijah W said:


> Theres speakers in ur dashboard


Nope, no speakers in the dashboard.








Lennart


----------

